# Beat That! (F1 2010)



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Just done Qualifying (Q2) for Kuala Lumpa, and instead of driving out of the garage, I started with a flying lap. For some reason, I got a time of 40.699..... Button in second is at 1:40.516....... Someone I think a glitch occurred somehow 

Oh well, poll for me :lol:

(BTW: I took a pic, but phone is playing up)


edit: Q3 saw me get 1:40.494 to make Poll


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)




----------

